# Help with yard scene



## Young Frankenstein (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I am creating a scene this year basically like a corn field. My buddies and I will dress like scarecrows. What kind of scene ideas do you have? I don't want to have to take a lot of time for this, but all ideas are welcome!

Thanks!!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Well i'm sure you will have plenty of cornstalks, if not then you should. I would set it up so that the corn makes a winding path through the front yard. Then you and your freinds hide or stand still along the corn rows and when kids start walking throuh you either scare them or you make slight movements to freak them out. 

Just an idea.


----------



## Young Frankenstein (Oct 15, 2008)

Any ideas on how to make corn stalks stand up good?


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, Well i don't know if this will work for sure but this is what i am planning to do.

I went to an Ace Hardware and bought these skinny bamboo shoots (they come like 25 in a package) that are used to help vines grow on them or something. Anyways, i am pushing them in the ground and then using twisty ties to fasten the cornstalks to the bamboo. Hopefully this will work if not i will have to buy a lot of doll rods.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You can buy green metal stakes that are used for roll fencing..they are about 4 feet tall....they are about $2.00 or less each, but you can reuse them every year. I paint mine with khaki cammo paint, and they just disappear....

5r


----------



## fun69ohguy (Sep 12, 2008)

Put some fake scarecrows around too, dressed just like how you or the staff will be. That way no one knows if its real or not and the real once can be ready to scare. They did a similar style haunt walk thru at Cedar Point this year, it is called Cornstalkers, check out www.halloweekends.com


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Young Frankenstein said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am creating a scene this year basically like a corn field. My buddies and I will dress like scarecrows. What kind of scene ideas do you have? I don't want to have to take a lot of time for this, but all ideas are welcome!
> 
> Thanks!!


Rent 'House of a thousand corpses'


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Sounds like fun! Here's what we do for our corn maze every year. My driveway is concrete so we lay out the maze in square haybales first. We stack them two bales high so that the bailing twine rune parallel with the ground.

We then take cornstalks and run them down through the bailing twine. It makes some grreat cornstalk walls plus it ties the bales together to from a pretty good wall.

If it's really dry we give the stalks a bit of water from the hose just for safety. Always make sure you have plenty of fire extinguishers on hand and that all staff know where they are and how to use them You can't be too careful.

Here's a pic for reference:









Hope that helps!


----------

